# Synodontis catfish problems



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hoping someone can help with a synodontis catfish problem. 

At the store where I work we carry 3 types of synodontis catfish. They are kept in 3 separate tanks. Each of the catfish in each of the tanks have lost all of their fins. They are basically just little nubs kind of waddling around. They have been this way for months, and never seem to die, but there has to be some reason why this is happening? We have tried moving them around to change their tank mates and it doesn't work. Doesn't matter if we keep them with tetras, baby angelfish, cories etc. they never seem to grow the fins back. 

Could they be doing this to eachother? Is it possibly a water issue being as they are used to harder water from Africa? We use quick cure to treat the water when fish get ick, could that be harming them? 

Any ideas would be helpful.


----------



## HiTekHoney (Jul 12, 2013)

Without better detail, it could be fin rot. In all my years of tank keeping, I have two arsenals for meds. They usually work almost all the time, for almost any disease if caught early. I use melafix and pimafix together. It does wonders. Would it be possible for a picture upload?


----------



## Deng09 (Apr 28, 2012)

HiTekHoney said:


> Without better detail, it could be fin rot. In all my years of tank keeping, I have two arsenals for meds. They usually work almost all the time, for almost any disease if caught early. I use melafix and pimafix together. It does wonders. Would it be possible for a picture upload?


I can get you a picture over the weekend. 

The thing is none of the other fish in any of the tanks are infected. It is 3 different tanks, each with 2 or 3 of a different species of synodontis catfish, and every one of them has no fins left. All the other fish in the system and in the tanks with the catfish are fine. Why would it effect only this family of catfish, and no other fish at all?


----------

